# Castine Install Loads of Pictures



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

House was built in about 15 years ago.  Typical new construction.  Grew up having a wood stove in the house and I've been thinking of taking on the project for a few years.  The house had a zero clearance fireplace that vented to an exterior chase.  After lurking for some time I registered and got some feedback from the regulars as to what needed to be done.  

Yes we get some snow in the mid-Atlantic...








Here is what I was up against:











The ZC FP tear out and chimney took only a couple hours










Out with the old:





A clean run:






New Hearth Pad














last year the Christmas Tree is going there.........






New Class A arrives


























4' X 4' Durarock w/ metal studs






Wall protection going in










Long day


























I'm probably going to go with cultured stone for the wall protection.  I just want to run it for a couple weeks before I put it up. 

Love to hear some feedback...............


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice snow scene and fire shots! The Castine really puts on a nice secondary light show. I miss that.


----------



## abby4000 (Jan 8, 2010)

looks great

thanks for the pics... I see you are a charcoal grilling man..... nice weber kettle


----------



## f3cbboy (Jan 8, 2010)

that install looks great.  The castine (jotul) makes great stoves.  I'm sure you'll be happy with it.  what kind of stove did u grow up heating the house with?


----------



## akennyd (Jan 8, 2010)

Very Nice!!  Thanks fer posting fer us to gawk at!!

Kenny (
John 3:16


----------



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> that install looks great.  The castine (jotul) makes great stoves.  I'm sure you'll be happy with it.  what kind of stove did u grow up heating the house with?


u

Way back when, we had a Fischer with the twist/screw primary air feeds.  Later a VC Defiant circa 1978.

Those were pretty simple to operate.  Get the fire ripping then shut them down.  Repeat.


Up till now i've been running the Jotul up to about 450 or so.  I haven't yet been able to figure out the key to getting the stove temp past 475-500.  The chimney is about 23' and I'm burning red oak and cherry.  The wood has been under cover for 1.5 years and has been bucked for about 2.5.  I did put a damper behind the stove.  

I'm going to have to keep tinkering.


----------



## btj1031 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice work, nice bassett, nice stove.  How would you go about cleaning that stack?  Is the protection behind the stove set off from the wall and removable?


----------



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

Not exactly sure how I'm going to go about cleaning.  I have good access to the top.

My plan is to cut out the bottom of the exterior chase.  You can see in one of the pictures that the chase essentially hangs off the side of the house.  If I open up the bottom I'll be able to access the tee plug.  I'll probably bag that end and run a brush down from the top.


----------



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Nice work, nice bassett, nice stove.  How would you go about cleaning that stack?  Is the protection behind the stove set off from the wall and removable?



Regarding the wall protection.  It's removable right now........

In a week or two I"m planning on putting cutlured stone on to finish it off.


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 8, 2010)

Class A still gets pretty hot to the touch, is it safe to have all that insulation actually on it?


----------



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

mikepinto65 said:
			
		

> Class A still gets pretty hot to the touch, is it safe to have all that insulation actually on it?



It's unfaced.  Noncombustible per building codes.  The wall pass through/firestop keeps it 2" away from the pipe.

It's no different than going through the roof (insulation in the attic).


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 8, 2010)

Must have been the picture, the pink insulation looked as if it were directly against the pipe.


----------



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

mikepinto65 said:
			
		

> Must have been the picture, the pink insulation looked as if it were directly against the pipe.




Oh I though you were referring to the yellow unfaced.  

Yea, in the picture it looks tight. The vertical run has plenty of room.  Never any less than 4" (most of it is 6-10" away from combustibles).


----------



## btj1031 (Jan 8, 2010)

southbalto said:
			
		

> Not exactly sure how I'm going to go about cleaning.  I have good access to the top.
> 
> My plan is to cut out the bottom of the exterior chase.  You can see in one of the pictures that the chase essentially hangs off the side of the house.  If I open up the bottom I'll be able to access the tee plug.  I'll probably bag that end and run a brush down from the top.



Oops, I didn't think about approaching it from the outside.  Good luck finishing it off!


----------



## southbalto (Jan 8, 2010)

I went out to the wood pile today and split up some red oak down the 3' splits.  Stuffed the box full and 20 min later the stovetop is pushing 500.  I'm going to let it roll for another 10 then cut it back to 1/2 air.......

Starting to get the hang of this thing.


----------



## southbalto (Jan 9, 2010)

Santana-

Getting the FP and old chimney out was pretty simple.  Notice in the picture below the strapping material that is just above the elbow at the bottom of the chimney.  That was the only thing supporting the chimney.  I got through all the straps and bear hugged the pipe.  I sat down each section then lopped off 4' at a time.  The fire stops above provided lateral support i suppose.  









As far as the chimney sections, I initially thought I'd have to cut out each length.  I was wrong.  Notice the cut in the chimney length in the picture below.  At first I thought I'd have to cut each section out.  After struggeling with the first cut I thought I'd just try bending it at the seam.  It worked.  The sections were only crimped together.  It was a breeze seperating them.











Regarding the diameter of the pipe, the outside pipe is about 10-11.5".  The inner was 9" or less.


Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks super.  Your snow picture was beautiful.  Nice to have a stove in case the power goes out, huh?  I admire and appreciate the amount of work involved!


----------



## woodracerx (Jan 9, 2010)

nice install good pics


----------



## Skier76 (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks great! Nice work!


----------



## southbalto (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is what I'm thinking for the cultured stone...... Still need to figure out the colour and size/shape of the stone I want to go with.  I think it needs to pick up some of the hues in the slate.


----------

